
ISPs should charge for fast lanes–just like TSA Precheck, GOP lawmaker says - ProAm
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/isps-should-charge-for-fast-lanes-just-like-tsa-precheck-gop-lawmaker-says/
======
mtgx
I'm sure that lawmaker came up with that idea all on his own, too.

